# Geocaching



## Copepod (Apr 15, 2011)

As requested in http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=17024&page=2 I'm starting a "getting started in geocaching" thread here. 

To answer the obvious question "what is geocaching?" see http://www.geocaching.com/faq/default.aspx 
It's free to register, non commerical (although obviously you need to buy equipment) and fun. 
For many people, myself included, it gives an extra reason to walk or cycle further or visit somewhere new. 

All you need to know is here: http://www.geocaching.com/about/default.aspx with links to "finding your first geocache" etc. 

It's a very new hobby, started on 2 May 2000, when selective availability of 24 satellites was changed, resulting in civillians being able to use GPS far more accurately than had been possible until then - see http://www.geocaching.com/about/history.aspx 

Actually, a GPS isn't essential - a car sat nav will be enough to find some caches, particularly easy graded caches and ones with helpful hints (once decoded). I have found quite a few caches without actually switching on GPS, just using a map, either OS or downloaded from internet - but having lots of navigation experience, I prefer maps to GPS. 

Finding caches is part of the story; hiding your own is another part, but best to find quite a few before hiding your own, so you get ideas about what makes a good / bad cache. Travel bugs, geocoins etc all add to the fun.


----------



## Mark T (Apr 15, 2011)

thanks Copepod


----------



## rachelha (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks Copepod, I have found an android app from the geocaching.com website.  There are quite a few in the streets around where I live.

The little man and I might start going on treasure hunts, rather than mindlessly wandering about in our walks.  

When you find one, do you take something and leave something in its place?


----------



## Copepod (Apr 15, 2011)

If it's big enough for trade items, then it's up to you whether or not you swap anything, but the accepted behaviour is to leave something of equal or greater value than what you take. Many urban caches, especially in streets, are micro or nano, so may only have space for a log book or strip of paper - you often have to take your own pen or pencil. Also worth taking a camera, so you can log photos when you record your finds on the website. 

Taking children cacheing is a great idea, as they have different eye levels, so sometimes see things more easilt than adult - but yours is probably a bit too young / small to contribute yet, but good to make walks more interesting for mum, until he's old enough to join in. 

My park boss uses an android app for cacheing - including finding 2 of my 3 caches this week, although her knew the rough area for 1 he found and the exact location for one, as I took him to ask permission for where I wanted to place them - asking permission of land owners is part of responsible cache placement, but was particularly easy for me to ask a friendly boss who was alos keen to encourage visits to an open area, always open to public access.

By the way, I'm Copepod in geochacheing life, too. Can others let us know their geocaching names?


----------



## Copepod (Apr 24, 2011)

Easter Sunday is perfect for caches in shopping areas in UK (except Scotland) as big shops can't open. I got 2, although also helped lost tourists orientate their maps and find historic buildings.


----------



## Mark T (Jan 7, 2012)

I've finally got around to registering on geocaching.com, installing a geocaching app (free of course) on my phone and going for a hunt.


----------



## Copepod (Jan 7, 2012)

Good news, MarkT - let us know how you get on. 

I don't think I've ever found any caches in Essex, although did get as far as printing out some cache webpages for Hylands Park after an orinteering race a few years ago, but decided to find a tea shop instead, after a very good long run.


----------



## Fazza (Feb 12, 2012)

I've never been Geocaching, yet!  I was reading about this the other day so I've already joined the geocache.com website and have an app on my iPhone so I'm all ready to go!

I've had a quick look on the map and there are a couple that are within walking distance of my house so I'm looking forward to find those ones.

I'm going to wait until all the snow melts as that hampers finding them a bit.

I'm a volunteer Woodland Webguide for the Woodland Trust (VisitWoods project) so I'm hoping to create a few cache's myself in the woods that I visit.


----------



## Mark T (Feb 12, 2012)

Have fun geocaching Fazza 

I've managed to get up to 18 finds since I started in January - which isn't many compared with some.

The only problem with snow is having to sweep your tracks after you have found the cache


----------



## Copepod (Mar 6, 2012)

Fazza said:


> I've never been Geocaching, yet!  I was reading about this the other day so I've already joined the geocache.com website and have an app on my iPhone so I'm all ready to go!
> 
> I've had a quick look on the map and there are a couple that are within walking distance of my house so I'm looking forward to find those ones.
> 
> ...



You will find this page useful - http://www.gagb.co.uk/gagb/glad/agreement_view.php?p=33 

Good luck with finding some caches, and later placing a cache or two - recently, I haven't been able to go out caching much, but get lots of enjoyment from reading logs from people who find mine. It's well worth finding a few to discover what makes a good / bad cache, before placing any.


----------



## Mark T (Mar 7, 2012)

I actually have put out (and had approved) my first cache this week.  I did wait till I had about 50 caches found first 

Although it's fun trying to identify who the land owner is when it isn't clearly marked or obvious.


----------



## Mark T (May 20, 2012)

I've actually just hit my 100 caches found, so I'm sneaking up on Copepod


----------

